# 15th Anniversary Mug Number Reservations



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

*2019 MUG RESERVATIONS ARE CLOSED*


*Mug ordering will commence around Jan 25*
*If you make a reservation in this thread, you'll receive that mug when you order*
*Reserve only if you intend to follow through with the purchase within 2 weeks of the start of ordering*
The 15th Anniversary mugs will be numbered on the bottom as they were previously. If you have a desire for a particular number, you may attempt to reserve it by posting in this thread when it opens. (Sorry, no photo yet because mugs have not been delivered. If you reserve, then change your mind once I post a photo, you can withdraw your reservation.)

Reservations are in a spreadsheet at the bottom of this post. If you don't see a member name or "Reserved", or "Unavailable" next to the number you want, and it has not been claimed in a post made since the list was updated, you can reserve it. 

*To reserve a number, simply be the first to post the number you want.* 


Post one choice only. Don't edit your post
Only one reservation per person
Ordering links will be posted in late January
The list below will be updated at least once a day. Check the posts made since the table was updated to see if someone else has claimed the number you want. This thread will be locked during updates.

If you post a choice, then realize it's taken, make another post with a new choice. I'll always take the last choice prior to updating the chart.


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

This post reserved for additional information & mug photo.


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

As the designer of the 2019 logo, [profile]Terredax[/profile] got first pick for his number and selected 16.


----------



## socdad (Dec 16, 2018)

I would like #68 …


----------



## Scott (Dec 16, 2018)

#2 please!

Scott.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 16, 2018)

149


----------



## LouCee (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff, I would like number 114 please. Thank you!


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff...….I would like #15


----------



## renichols (Dec 16, 2018)

Morning Jeff I would like #21 again this year. 
Thanks.


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 16, 2018)

*Mug number*

I would like #122 please.

  Thank you
      Gordie


----------



## JDennis (Dec 16, 2018)

I would like 62


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2018)

88 please!


----------



## Thud 54963 (Dec 16, 2018)

31 please


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MDWine (Dec 16, 2018)

53 for me please


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd like #148 please.


----------



## mark james (Dec 16, 2018)

84 please


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 16, 2018)

I will  buy my age: 70
Thanks again,
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2018)

Number 3 for me please:biggrin:I
Thanks


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's the latest:


----------



## Brian G (Dec 16, 2018)

#22, please.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 16, 2018)

57 please


----------



## gtriever (Dec 16, 2018)

Number 18 for me, please.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2018)

I see my 18 just got taken so I would like 81 Thank you.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 16, 2018)

82 Please


----------



## Dieseldoc (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff:

I would like 80 for me. my birthday next year is 80 young and still turning.
Cheers

Charlie
akadieseldoc


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 16, 2018)

No. 76 please.
Mike


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Jeff ... can I have 24 please .... Thanx 

  Brian


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd like 69 again, as long as 70 is taken.  Thanks, Jeff!!


----------



## wizard (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff, 

Could I please reserve 77 if available.
Thank you! 

Doc


----------



## TonyL (Dec 16, 2018)

125 please, but would be happy with any number. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 16, 2018)

I would like #66 again this year, Jeff. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff, I would like number 79 this year.  

Thanks for doing this again this year.
Gordon  (flyitfast)


----------



## Xel (Dec 16, 2018)

Lucky 7, please.  Thank you!


----------



## acmaclaren (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd like #10.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd like #34 please.


----------



## gemizer5396 (Dec 16, 2018)

#71 please


Thanks


----------



## markgum (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Jeff;  

I would like #100 Please.
thanks 

mark


----------



## allmaclean (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Jeff,

#55 for me please if still available, otherwise any.

Thanks,

Allan


----------



## leehljp (Dec 16, 2018)

# 8 for me - Hank


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff, I would like 74 please.


----------



## taz442 (Dec 16, 2018)

I would like #14.

Thx


----------



## elkhorn (Dec 16, 2018)

129, please, Jeff.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd like #99 if available.
Thanks, Dick


----------



## edman2 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff, put me down for #28!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 16, 2018)

29 please


----------



## gimpy (Dec 16, 2018)

#61 please


----------



## Monty (Dec 16, 2018)

67 for me.


----------



## CREID (Dec 16, 2018)

I would like number 13, thanks


----------



## KLJ (Dec 16, 2018)

I take 45 but if that is not available anything will be fine. Thanks


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 16, 2018)

No. 46

Thanks


----------



## JohnU (Dec 16, 2018)

Well,  every number I would pick has been taken and this has a pretty good following so ... I’ll take any number I can get if it guarantees me getting a mug.  Thanks for putting in the extra work Jeff!


----------



## Chris Labedz (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff
I would like #10 Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## allunn (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Jeff 
I'd like #13 please. 
Tony


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

JohnU said:


> Well,  every number I would pick has been taken and this has a pretty good following so ... I’ll take any number I can get if it guarantees me getting a mug.  Thanks for putting in the extra work Jeff!



John

Your member number is 4815 so I put you down for 48. :biggrin:


----------



## danom (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey Jeff; would like 73
thks
Dave


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

allunn said:


> Hi Jeff
> I'd like #13 please.
> Tony



Already claimed in post 48.


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

Chris Labedz said:


> Jeff
> I would like #10 Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Already claimed in post #34


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's the latest:


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff,

Put me down for #63 please.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Labedz (Dec 16, 2018)

My mistake #10 was taken 
I would like #110


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## thebillofwrites (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd like #75 Please.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 16, 2018)

I would like #9 if still available.  If not...surprise me.  
Thanks for handling this!!
earl


----------



## mredburn (Dec 16, 2018)

#11


----------



## Dehn0045 (Dec 16, 2018)

I'll take #17


----------



## Sly Dog (Dec 17, 2018)

I’d take #60 if available.
Russ


----------



## Argo13 (Dec 17, 2018)

113 please


----------



## Herb G (Dec 17, 2018)

I'd like # 137 please Jeff. Thanks my friend.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 17, 2018)

#6 please


----------



## tb54 (Dec 17, 2018)

#54 please


----------



## randyrls (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff;  I would like #101


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dick Mahany (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff,
Can you please re-assign #99 to karl_99 instead of me.  I'll take any available number and just want to be able to get a mug.

Many thanks, 
Dick Mahany


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 17, 2018)

I would like to reserve #65. 
Thanks


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2018)

Here's the latest


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2018)

Chevota Guy said:


> Jeff,
> Can you please re-assign #99 to karl_99 instead of me.  I'll take any available number and just want to be able to get a mug.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Dick Mahany



Done!


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Dec 17, 2018)

I will take #5 please


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 17, 2018)

117, please.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Dec 17, 2018)

Do you have a photo of the mugs yet?


----------



## bmac (Dec 17, 2018)

*Mug reservation*

# 4 please if available

bmac
Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## dpstudios (Dec 17, 2018)

#64 if still available, please.


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2018)

Swagopenturner said:


> Do you have a photo of the mugs yet?



Not yet. I'm expecting delivery in mid-Jan.


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 17, 2018)

#83 please


----------



## hcpens (Dec 17, 2018)

I would like # 72, please


----------



## tbroye (Dec 17, 2018)

4 please or 5 either one 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## vanngo5d (Dec 17, 2018)

I would like 105 please

Don Vann


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2018)

tbroye said:


> 4 please or 5 either one
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom



Sorry, Tom. Both taken in posts prior to yours.  Another choice?


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2018)

The latest:


----------



## Gregf (Dec 18, 2018)

90 please.

Greg


----------



## greggas (Dec 18, 2018)

123 please


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 18, 2018)

86, please!


----------



## rudya7 (Dec 18, 2018)

#108 please. Thanks, Rudy


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Dec 18, 2018)

# 20, please if not available either 50 (first), or 120


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pete275 (Dec 18, 2018)

Jeff.  I would like #59, Please.


Wayne


----------



## pjkoths (Dec 18, 2018)

Jeff - I would like 111, please

Pete


----------



## allunn (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Jeff I'd like # 128 since 13 was taken already. 
Tony


----------



## philipff (Dec 19, 2018)

Number 27 please.  Philip


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 20, 2018)

Jeff, 12 please


----------



## HeartofaPen (Dec 20, 2018)

Number 51 please


----------



## jeff (Dec 21, 2018)

Here's the latest:


I hope to post a photo sometime today. I'm expecting the mug delivery any moment.


----------



## Richld16 (Dec 21, 2018)

I would like 52

Thanks


----------



## asyler (Dec 21, 2018)

52 please 
thanks
asyler


----------



## asyler (Dec 21, 2018)

ok i got beat .. 42 please


----------



## jdmacdo (Dec 21, 2018)

*Selection*

#50 for me please.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 21, 2018)

I’ll take #19 if still available. If it’s no longer available, I’ll take the lowest available number.

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Dec 21, 2018)

Here is the mug. Looks very nice! That one belongs to renichols.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## arioux (Dec 21, 2018)

IF number 30 is still available, i,ll take it please


----------



## mg_dreyer (Dec 21, 2018)

I would like 144 if available.


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2018)

Here's the latest.


----------



## napagibb (Dec 22, 2018)

I would like 25 please


----------



## eharri446 (Dec 22, 2018)

I would like #23 please.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 23, 2018)

I would like 103 Please

Thanks

Tom


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 23, 2018)

I would like a mug but any mug.  I do not care about the number.  Just want to make sure I get one.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 24, 2018)

I would like a mug, but any number is fine.


----------



## FrankH (Dec 24, 2018)

#26 if it's available, otherwise any number


----------



## elance (Dec 24, 2018)

I'll take #85, thanks!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Dec 26, 2018)

Would like to have #25

Bill Sampson


----------



## TLTHW (Dec 26, 2018)

I would like 120 please


----------



## Darley (Dec 26, 2018)

Number  56  please Jeff
Thank you


----------



## eldee (Dec 27, 2018)

I'll take number 87 if available.


----------



## jeff (Dec 27, 2018)

brownsfn2 said:


> I would like a mug but any mug.  I do not care about the number.  Just want to make sure I get one.



Ron - I put you down for #32


----------



## jeff (Dec 27, 2018)

nava1uni said:


> I would like a mug, but any number is fine.



Cindy - I put you down for #33


----------



## jeff (Dec 27, 2018)

Bill Sampson said:


> Would like to have #25
> 
> Bill Sampson



Sorry, Bill. That was taken above in post #108.  Have another one in mind?


----------



## jeff (Dec 27, 2018)

Here's the latest:


----------



## Timber Ripper (Dec 27, 2018)

Jeff,

If possible 35 please


----------



## 1bigtuna (Dec 27, 2018)

I’ll take #40 please if still open
Kevin Finney 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Jeff...I would like number 44. Thanks Darrell Eisner   Scotian12


----------



## jeff (Dec 29, 2018)

Here's the latest:


----------



## Lmstretch (Dec 29, 2018)

Jeff, I would like #58 if still available 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Michael67 (Dec 30, 2018)

Jeff, I would like number 96. thx


----------



## Bill Sampson (Dec 30, 2018)

Jeff, How about 78?


Bill


----------



## Katya (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd like #91 please! Prime!


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 31, 2018)

#140 please...


----------



## David M (Jan 1, 2019)

I will do 49 if still there, if not any ...

Thanks 
David M


----------



## OZturner (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi Jeff, Number 37 Please, if still available.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 2, 2019)

I'll reserve a mug, next number you have available, please.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2019)

vtgaryw said:


> I'll reserve a mug, next number you have available, please.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary



That would be 36.


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2019)

Here's the latest


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 3, 2019)

Jeff - I'll take the next available number - many thanks!

Gratefully, Bob Markison


----------



## jeff (Jan 4, 2019)

Bob in SF said:


> Jeff - I'll take the next available number - many thanks!
> 
> Gratefully, Bob Markison



Bob - I'll put you down for 38.


----------



## eastern47 (Jan 4, 2019)

Jeff, I'll take 47 please. John


----------



## petemorton (Jan 4, 2019)

*2019 Mugs*

Could I get 118 please?


----------



## acturbo (Jan 4, 2019)

Put me down for 130 please


----------



## acturbo (Jan 4, 2019)

acturbo said:


> Put me down for 130 please



Sorry but I'll take 41 instead of 130 please.  Thanks


----------



## Dantanatx (Jan 4, 2019)

39 please.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey Jeff,


Dawn wants a mug.  She is not picky, so please reserve her the number of your choice. (PR_Princess, for those who may not know)


Thanks,
Ed


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2019)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> 
> Dawn wants a mug.  She is not picky, so please reserve her the number of your choice. (PR_Princess, for those who may not know)
> ...



43 it is!


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2019)

Here's the latest:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 5, 2019)

:biggrin::biggrin:OH!!  Her age!!  Why didn't I think of that???:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## burr (Jan 5, 2019)

Jeff, will you please put me down for #121. 
thank you


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 7, 2019)

I will take # 94


----------



## kronewi (Jan 7, 2019)

89 Please


----------



## Bipolar Pens (Jan 8, 2019)

I would like #97 please.


----------



## mjsix1 (Jan 8, 2019)

I'll take # 95 - if not available, I'll take any other number.


----------



## fitty (Jan 8, 2019)

I’ll take #132


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## saj1371 (Jan 10, 2019)

I would like to be #89


----------



## jeff (Jan 10, 2019)

Sorry folks, I had to leave town for a family emergency. I'll update the spreadsheet when I return home, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 10, 2019)

Safe travels, Jeff. Hope all will be okay.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 10, 2019)

106 please


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 10, 2019)

I’ll take one mug - whatever even number is available. 

Safe travels.


----------



## philipff (Jan 11, 2019)

Jeff, When can we pay and how?  Paypal?   How much?   Phil


----------



## Spats139 (Jan 12, 2019)

#139 please


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 12, 2019)

141 please.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 14, 2019)

I'll take 115.


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2019)

saj1371 said:


> I would like to be #89



Sorry, taken in a post above yours. Another choice?


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2019)

Mrs. Charlie_W said:


> I’ll take one mug - whatever even number is available.
> 
> Safe travels.



That'd be #92


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2019)

philipff said:


> Jeff, When can we pay and how?  Paypal?   How much?   Phil



When they go on sale later this month, you'll use our shopping cart. PayPal, and credit cards are accepted. Links will be posted conspicuously.


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2019)

pianomanpj said:


> Safe travels, Jeff. Hope all will be okay.



Thanks, Roger. All is well now.


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2019)

Here's the latest. Sorry for the delay in updating the chart.


----------



## D-Pens (Jan 16, 2019)

#93, please. TY!


----------



## bmcclellan (Jan 16, 2019)

#136


----------



## Cole Roberts (Jan 17, 2019)

If 145 is definitely off limits.........maybe....maybe not? Then I will take 127, a nice prime number.


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2019)

Cole Roberts said:


> If 145 is definitely off limits.........maybe....maybe not? Then I will take 127, a nice prime number.



I always hold a few in case I need to replace one damaged in shipping. The # isn't important. I've assigned 145 to you and taken another for a spare.


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2019)

Here's the latest:


----------



## campzeke (Jan 17, 2019)

138 Please.


----------



## Bucurestean (Jan 18, 2019)

I would like  107.
thanks!


----------



## DeHorse (Jan 19, 2019)

#107 please.


----------



## KGR (Jan 20, 2019)

Mug #102 please


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 20, 2019)

Just one question. When will need to pay for our mugs?


----------



## BruceK (Jan 20, 2019)

How about 130?


Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2019)

eharri446 said:


> Just one question. When will need to pay for our mugs?



When they go on sale. Likely next week sometime.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 20, 2019)

104 Please


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2019)

DeHorse said:


> #107 please.



Claimed in the post right above yours. Another choice?


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2019)

The latest:


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi,

I'll support IAP again this year with MUG #135. If this isn't available, then any number will do. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## DeHorse (Jan 21, 2019)

jeff said:


> DeHorse said:
> 
> 
> > #107 please.
> ...



Sorry about that! 109 please.


----------



## jeff (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is the latest:


----------



## Leo S. Long (Jan 22, 2019)

I would like #133 if still available.


Leo S. Long


----------



## Brotherdale (Jan 23, 2019)

I’ll take #124


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 24, 2019)

119? Thanks


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's the latest and final reservation list. 
Reservations are now closed.


----------

